# Camper Van Insurance for Under 27



## Mumha (2 Jun 2006)

The father of a friend of mine has a 2.7 litre, 7 berth camper van and is insured with Quinn Direct. 

He wants to insure his son on it as well but QD refuse saying that they don't insure anyone under 27. 

His son is with Axa and is 22, full licence 2 years and drives a 2.5 litre Transit van. He tried to temporarily transfer his insurance but Axa won't do it.

Is there anyone out there that will do Camper Van insurance for Under 27s ?


----------



## Ravima (2 Jun 2006)

Why does son want to drive? is he taking it away himself and if so, he should ask AXA for reason why they will not do a temporary subsitiution on his policy. I presume that he was doing a subsitiution rather than an additional vehicle to his own policy. Is he trying to add his father as a driver - then perhaps this is the problem.

QD *DO* insure under 27's. They are probably the biggest young driver insurer in the country! Why exactly will they not add the son? Is it that father asked for him to be added for a week or so? If that is the reason, why not add the son as a permenant driver? 

Further phone calls/visits are required to both companies.


----------



## Qawra (5 Jun 2006)

I am 28 and on my provisional. I was looking for my first insurance policy and Quinn direct refused to quote me on a 1.6 litre hyundai coupe. When I asked about a 2.5 diesel jeep I was told they would not quote me on this big an engine either


----------



## Jonathan H (6 Jun 2006)

Quinns have age restrictions on certain vehicles these brokers specilise in camper van insurance Stuarts in blackrock Dublin and Dolman Insurance Dublin sorry don't have numbers but should be in yellow pages


----------



## PGD1 (6 Jun 2006)

Dolmen etc do not insure under 27s on camper vans. But you should ring them to double check... or they might have additional info.

Dolmens use AXA.


----------



## scuby (6 Jun 2006)

i might be wrong, but i think that there is an insurance company that works in tandom with a campers club in ireland.. i knew a guy once that has his insurance policy with them, good rate, and the only stipulation was that you had to have a full licence and over 25 ,i think ! 
not sure if this helps you in any way but try getting in touch with some camper drivers or give a look for clubs and enquire with them......


----------

